# Delco park flattie



## FishOUPT (May 20, 2013)

Heck of a fight for 5-10 minutes. Had to run around the pond to get line on because he was running away from me so fast. Stripping line quicker than I could get it back on even with my Abu 8500/7ft lightning rod. I barely got him on the bank, the line snapped as soon as I jumped in the water to get him out then I had to corral him for a minute or so until I got a good grip in his mouth to pull him out. Caught him on a whole creek shiner. My hands are still shaking. 45" long. Didn't get an official weight but felt 45-50#. Drew quite the crowd.


----------



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice pig bro.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang Son!!!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## junebug red (Feb 19, 2013)

I had always heard there were some big cats in that pond but had never seen one until yours. Nice Fish man.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

nice fish, every year someone gets a nice flattie from there and Lincoln park both, folks just keep putting them in there, released I hope?!

Salmonid


----------



## FishOUPT (May 20, 2013)

Nearly broke a few fingers sending him off. Lives to fight another day.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Guess who RULES that particular body of water? (HINT- it AIN`T no bass!)


----------



## Xim2coolx (May 12, 2013)

nice. did you have the shiner on a slip bobber or just fishing straight bottom?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Awesome fish man! I caught one back in 2008 that was just under 30lbs out of it... hopefully anyone else who catches it will release it as well.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome catch man! its always cool to see fish like that pulled out of a body of water that get so much pressure! I'm sure some in that crowd have never seen a fish like that before!! Nice Job!


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow - that's a great fish! I fish Delco a lot (mostly for carp) and have heard reports of big cats but have never seen one. Glad to know they're actually in there.


----------



## FishOUPT (May 20, 2013)

Caught him on a frozen (easily thawed by the time he bit) full shiner with the belly cut on the bottom. Surprised I got the flat on cut bait.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

dang man, never in a million years did i think a fish that size would be pulled out of that body of water. how deep is it? it cant be more than 10 feet...


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Holy crap! Very nice catch! Makes me wanna go there tonight after they close the gate. I fish at Delco quite often, but never landed a cat that big there, I almost landed a monster there once about 5 years ago... might be the same fish! I did land a 15lb Carp there in May fishing off the pier.


----------



## Hartsni (Mar 12, 2013)

I live right up the street from Delco but was wondering what time the park closes? BTW -freakin sweet fish!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

what a pond monster


----------



## intelsnipe (Jul 13, 2013)

Just saw this. We were there when you caught it. That's my kid in one of your pics. That was a great catch!


----------



## onecaster (Mar 28, 2013)

Me an a friend of mine out 8 FLATTIES in there about 6 yesrs ago we caught out of a farm pond . Most were in the 20lb range one pushed 40 . Great catch bro


----------

